# Right. Xbox live.



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Right, been meaning to do this since i got my xbox months ago..

how do I go about setting up live?

I have a Tiscali Wireless Router thingy, xbox 360, all the cables that came with it etc etc and the xbox is right next to the computer.

can anyone tell me if there's anything more i need?

TIA


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

You can either connect the xbox to your router either via cat5 (ethernet) cable, or using the Microsoft wi-fi adaptor. Then you can set it up straight from your 360 iirc.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

So using the grey cable i plug my xbox into my wireless router? Doesn't it run wireless?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The 360 can run wireless, but you need the Microsoft wireless adaptor. Using a cable is generally regarded as being more reliable and faster though.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

fiestech said:


> The 360 can run wireless, but you need the Microsoft wireless adaptor. Using a cable is generally regarded as being more reliable and faster though.


Agree absolutely. If you can wire the xbox, or any platform used for gaming, then thats the way. Even if you cant do it easily - do it anyway. Just think, you have the enemy lined up in your sights, you are about to squeeze the trigger for the kill and someone in the house turns the microwave on, uses a dec phone etc and your connection goes to pot - you miss, doh.
And an ethernet cable is miles cheaper tham the xbox wireless thingy.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I bought the Wireless adaptor on a special deal in Game. Can to £25 with a game I was buying anyway.

I have to agree if you can connect via a cable then do it. The Wireless connection doesn't seem too bad but then again I live in a flat and the router is in the next room.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Agreed Wire>Wireless all day long.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dont forget to enable PNP in your router or youll have trouble joining games.


----------

